# I'm... I'm back?!



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh thank goodness!!! FINALLY the replacement charger for my laptop has arrived! I've missed this forum and most of it's members very much  Bet you didn't even notice I was gone


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I noticed 

How are your mice projects going?
Midland Mouse Show 18th June, you coming?

xx


----------

